# iPhone Theme for W810i,W800i,W600i,W300i,K750i,Z550i...



## Gigacore (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi guys... 

I would like to share theme i've made for few Sony Ericsson Phone... I've have not tested on the phone yet.. so please use it and report the bugs and give your suggestion.

*iPhone theme for w810i/w600i/z550i/w300/z310i*

*Preview*
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1438/1293952748_662842e15e_o.jpg

Click here to Download to your Computer.
=======================================================
*iPhone theme for k750i/w800i/w700i*

Preview
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1365/1293968352_8387d235c0_o.jpg

Click Here to Download to your computer.
Size: 102 KB

Suggestions Please


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

Suggestion number 1 -> Remove the fish wallpaper from everywhere other then the Stand by screen


----------



## clifford (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## utsav (Sep 1, 2007)

very old news for me as this was shown in CNBC AWAAZ in smart shopping tech-2 around 4 months back.

well, good work.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2007)

Utsav, this isn't even a news item.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 1, 2007)

^ Yup... i dont why those guys.. wont read the thread content


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 1, 2007)

good one will check it


----------



## Tech$oft (Sep 1, 2007)

I have the theme
the theme is crap


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 1, 2007)

@ Techsoft... thanks for the suggestion


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

u shud imrpove the theme
wait is apple iphone all fishy?


----------



## utsav (Sep 1, 2007)

dood i wanna say that these types of themes r already available for download from several months back.
@gigacore if i woudn't hav read the thread content then i would not hav said" good work"


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 1, 2007)

oops sorry for that


----------



## utsav (Sep 2, 2007)

chalo yaar,its ok. but always remember what u r posting as it can hurt someone very deeply


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2007)

^ Sorry....... if it really hurted u a lot ...........


----------



## utsav (Sep 2, 2007)

actually i am getting hurt by some of the nonsense post of some members who in jealousy or anger posting wrong coments for me (not u)saying that i am greedy and trying to cheat the other members.


----------



## New (Sep 10, 2007)

Superb dude.  please make one theme for NOKIA phones... So that all nokia users can use it.. Please make this is in .nth format...Please..


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> u shud imrpove the theme
> wait is apple iphone all fishy?


That was the default wallpaper on Steve Jobs' unit when he introduced/demoed it at Macworld '07. But the default was changed to something else at launch.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2007)

u hv designed the theme professionally....dats cool !!

but the theme sucks... really horrible..
i don't know how come iphone has such a horrible theme...
or may be it sucks for SE Phones


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> i don't know how come iphone has such a horrible theme...


Yeah, blame the iPhone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2007)

i did not get u!!


let me make is clear dude... iphone as a phone sucks
if it was nokia or sony ericsson that had first developed it then it would have been a flop

but its apple... so its cool..even if the phone $ucks
i will buy it anyway if i hv money coz its cool... show off ... matters flaunt value is amazing

u know this why don't u shoot it out that u are carried away by apple coz its cool


----------

